# Go With The 'Beat Man....



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Arrival from "French" Canada this morning avoiding HMC&E for a change 

A lovely Tic a Tic Timex Dynabeat










The dial is pretty good but the case has seen better days










Are there such things as watch moths - if so they've had a good nibble at this one 










The movement is very plain and workmanlike and seems OK so far










The inevitable wrist snap

I like the slightly raised chrome circles around the hours - a nice touch. The strap is a very dark blue velvety material with lighter blue stitching which whilst OK in itself would not be my first choice for this watch. There are bargains still to be had out there in this field if it's your taste and I must admit it's getting harder to resist - especially those with more unusual dials


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another nice one Barry....you're on a roll at the moment  . Did your Lottery Ticket come good? :huh:

I think Mel picked up one of these recently...also from Canada.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Another nice one Barry....you're on a roll at the moment  . Did your Lottery Ticket come good? :huh:
> 
> I think Mel picked up one of these recently...also from Canada.


Thank's Paul - no lottery ticket win this was quite inexpensive - takes a while to winkle em out from the dross though :lol:

If you read this Mel show us yours  now I shown mine!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you intend to keep it or flip it? If you are keeping it I have a NOS case I'll send you. Don't want to give away a good case for flipping though. LMK


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Do you intend to keep it or flip it? If you are keeping it I have a NOS case I'll send you. Don't want to give away a good case for flipping though. LMK


Definitely a keeper Bill and if you have a case I'd be delighted to buy it. Drop me a pm and money could change hands - or accounts :cheers:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Keep an eye out, Barry, on it's way.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Keep an eye out, Barry, on it's way.


It's arrived Bill and it's great - I am very grateful for your kindness :notworthy:

All I have to do now is sort out how to swap the movement over :blush:

I'm sure a little examination and careful :bangin: tinkering will do the trick!!

Thanks a million :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad I could help. The movement comes out through the crystal. From the back you will see a small opening on each side of the stem. After pulling the stem to the set position, insert tweezer points into those holes and that will release the flat springs that hold the stem, then pull the stem out. That will allow the movement to drop out the front. when putting the stem back in you can usually just push it back with gentle persuasion.

So you just need a crystal lift and a pair of tweezers and you're all set.

Enjoy


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Glad I could help. The movement comes out through the crystal. From the back you will see a small opening on each side of the stem. After pulling the stem to the set position, insert tweezer points into those holes and that will release the flat springs that hold the stem, then pull the stem out. That will allow the movement to drop out the front. when putting the stem back in you can usually just push it back with gentle persuasion.
> 
> So you just need a crystal lift and a pair of tweezers and you're all set.
> 
> Enjoy


Saved for future reference. Thanks for sharing that Bill.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> Arrival from "French" Canada this morning avoiding HMC&E for a change
> 
> A lovely Tic a Tic Timex Dynabeat
> 
> ...


I've finally got around to putting my Dynatron movement into the NOS case so kindly provided by Bill (watchnutz) and it looks great.

The transfer went smoothly and all seems well.










The new case is slightly different than the old one and has a step from case face to crystal










Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

Thanks again Bill - you are a Gentleman and a Scholar Sir :notworthy: :cheers:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


>


That looks absolutely excellent, I love the dial and in particular the date in the '3 circle', a really nice touch. Great stuff and the new case makes it spot on.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I just love the dial on this - keep sneaking back for another peek. don't know how to describe it, not exactly deco but....?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

handlehall said:


> I just love the dial on this - keep sneaking back for another peek. don't know how to describe it, not exactly deco but....?


Feels a bit post-second world war to me, reminds me of my school.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree, it's a bit 'Festval of Britain' Skylon & all that - love it


----------

